# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Off cafe, bia đen, bia đỏ gì đê.

## CKD

Hi!
Đợt này ở SG được vài ngày. Nhưng cũng khá bận rộn. Do đó CKD đề xuất tụ tập với 2 nội dung.

1. Off bia các loại vào buổi tối. CKD thu xếp được tối t5 tới 03/12 có thể off. Anh em hưởng ứng thì mình làm tới nhé.

2. Off bia đen. Như thông lệ thì off ở Trung Nguyên coffee vào giờ nghỉ trưa (11h30-13h). Vụ này thì chưa chắc lắm... a/e nào hú hý 8 được thì PM hoặc SMS nhé.. CKD xếp được lịch thì sẽ trả lời a/e để tiến hành 8.

Ai hưởng ứng chương trình nào thì nhá đèn trong chủ đề này cái nhé. Có số call càng tốt để có gì CKD phản hồi cho nhanh gọn.

Thanks!

----------

anhcos, anlongan, Gamo, GORLAK, Nam CNC, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## ngthha

Chủ nhật mới rảnh, có ai muốn 8 không...

----------


## GORLAK

Vote cái chủ nhật đi ợ

----------


## CKD

Thấy mấy cụ cứ vào like like mà chẵng ai ý kiến gì. Ngày mai thế nào.. cũng chẵng gút. Kiểu này chắc phải alo hay sao ấy  :Wink: 

Do tối T6 là CKD go out rồi, nên chẵng thể đợi đến CN ạ.

----------


## ppgas

Cuối năm bận bịu, chạy tốc cả váy ckd ơi. Tối thứ sáu thì lại trễ rồi  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Cụ Bebegat cuối năm

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## CKD

Do có nhiều bạn đề xuất bia đen, trong khi các bạn khác không ý kiến.
Vậy nên mình chốt địa điểm là Trung Nguyên coffee, góc Vĩnh Viễn & Lý Thường Kiệt lúc 19h.

Vì CKD chỉ còn free tối nay nên không thể dời lịch lại CN. Vậy nên các bạn thông cảm với nhé.

Mà mấy bạn ở HCM cứ chủ động lên lịch rồi hú to. Biêt đâu CKD nghe được lại xuất hiện rồi sao  :Wink: 

Chúc vui. Thanks

----------


## CKD

Bị đồng đội cho leo cây. Ngồi 45 phút rồi.

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Tối nay CKD cùng vài đồng bọn cafe ở Trung Nguyên, góc Vĩnh Viễn & Lý Thường Kiệt.
Lúc 19h (gia hạn 19h30 cho mấy cái đồng hồ dây thun).
Thân!

----------

nhatson

----------


## viettools

> Tối nay CKD cùng vài đồng bọn cafe ở Trung Nguyên, góc Vĩnh Viễn & Lý Thường Kiệt.
> Lúc 19h (gia hạn 19h30 cho mấy cái đồng hồ dây thun).
> Thân!


Em đi với được không bac.. muốn làm quen kết bạn với anh em trong diễn đàn. Thành viên mới  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, đi đi bác...

----------


## viettools

> Hehe, đi đi bác...


MÀ em không biết gì về CNC lên đó nói chuyên với mấy anh chắc thấy ngợp lớp.. e chỉ mới chuyển qua cơ khí đây thôi à  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Cafe chém gió thôi.. làm gì có cnc mà ngại cụ? Mấy cụ đi cafe toàn dân ngoại đạo không hà.

----------


## CKD

Bia đen xin tài trợ chương trình này

----------


## ppgas

Giờ mới rời được cái văn phòng. Thèm tí chém gió :Smile:

----------


## lycamphuoc

hôm qua e có ra cafe Trung Nguyên.do chưa biết mấy a nào nên không dám hỏi.hi vọng gặp mấy a dịp sau  :Frown:

----------


## CKD

Trời... ra tới thì cứ hú hý rồi chém gió
.. a/e nói chuyện đông tây kim cổ giải tress ấy mà.

----------


## lycamphuoc

hihi.tại hôm qua đợi ông anh luôn.mà bận k ra đc nên không biết anh nào là trên dd

----------


## ductrung

Xin chào tất cả mọi người mình mới gia nhập diễn đàn mong các tiền bối chỉ dạy

----------


## CKD

Trở lại chương trình off.
CKD ở SG được mấy hôm nên định rủ rê anh em off làm tí bia đen bia vàng cho mát. Không biết ý của anh em thế nào thì ới nhé.
Chương trình dự định là tối mai 28-01-2016.
Thời gian chắc sau 16h. Địa điểm nếu không thay đổi thì như mọi khi.
Lý do lý trấu thì cứ xem tân niên & tất niên all in one đi  :Wink: 

_* Xin lỗi vì mỗi lần rủ rê off đều thông báo chóp nhoáng vì CKD ít có thời gian ở SG. Nên mỗi khi có dịp thì phát động nhanh gọn. Anh em nào thu xếp không kịp thì cho CKD xin lỗi.
* Anh em nào nhã ý muốn off ở ngày khác thì mạnh dạng phát động, CKD thu xếp được thì cũng sẽ tham gia._

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, đi đi ông, để xem cha CKD post địa điểm là ở đâu

----------


## sieunhim

tụ hội ở đâu cho e tham gia ké với  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Chưa thấy a/e nào chốt.. nên chưa biết phải thế nào.
Thôi thì.. số 4 Lý Thường Kiệt như mọi khi vậy.

----------


## duonghoang

--- Năm nay không đi được buồn quá @@.

----------


## anhcos

Sớm sớm đi ae, 4h như CKD đề xuất nhá, đường về xa nên hơi oải.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, 4h thì ok. Tưởng tối thì pó c....

----------


## Nam CNC

lôi cái topic cũ ra mà rủ rê , lầm chết .... vậy là tối nay phải không mấy cha ?

----------


## anhcos

> Hehe, 4h thì ok. Tưởng tối thì pó c....


Vậy là không về sớm phải không cụ Gà.




> lôi cái topic cũ ra mà rủ rê , lầm chết .... vậy là tối nay phải không mấy cha ?


Chiều đó Nam.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, về trễ vợ em quýnh em chết  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

16h thì hơi sớm nhỉ, sợ làm về không kịp.
Hay khoảng 17-18h hỉ? Ai tới sớm thì giải khát sớm, ai không kịp thì muộn tí  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Nghe hú hí bia bọt rộn ràng quá nhưng... kẹt mất tiêu rồi.  :Frown:

----------


## sieunhim

Há há khoản bia bọt thì e chịu, nhưng bia đen các bác hay nói thì vs e bao nhiu cũng ít hí hí

----------


## CKD

vậy chố hạ là mấy giờ nhỉ, em thu xếp 17h30, không sớm, không muộn.
 ai không xác định được thì alo nhe.

----------


## ahdvip

Đợi em đợi em ........... năm sau, hic hic hic

----------


## Gamo

Ai đi thì ghi lại số CKD dưới chữ ký (O9O8984O1O), tới nơi gọi ĐT có thưởng nhé  :Embarrassment: 

Hình như phong tục của dân miền Tây là hiếu khách, đi ăn khách ko được trả tiền đúng hem?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## anhcos

Chốt hạ 17h30 nhé ae, ai kẹt ra trễ sau vậy?

----------


## CKD

Ngồi đợi.
Ai tham thì nhanh lên nào  xỉn roài.

----------


## sieunhim

định chiều đi tham gia với mọi ng mà phải về làm hàng gấp cho khách nên ko đi đc  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

